# Windows stuck down



## Dazpaz422 (Feb 19, 2018)

Hi guys, my Mrs 1 series windows have stopped down, all apart from the passenger side, this works from passenger side only, drivers window is stuck closed, two rear windows are down.
Had rain getting in that has drowned the roof pump, so when tried roof button it has put rear windows down, now won't go up, have been told that water may have gotten in to it and killed the motor, question is, do rear and drivers side work together ? What part do I have to buy to rectify it ? I know I need to get a roof pump now but is it drivers door motor I need or is there something else I'm missing ?
Have taken it to numerous garages over here in France but no one has a clue or can even point me in the right direction...
Any help would be much appreciated at this point, thank you 👍


----------

